# Happy new year



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say happy new year to ya'll. Have a safe one (but fun!!)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy New Year !!!!!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe Happy New Year! Looking forward to 2008!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happ..(HIC!)..Hap..(HIC!)..appy New Yeeeeeeeeuuuurp!!! 
Where'sh my pants?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy New Year  To All


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy and safe New year everyone.
Hope the new year brings great things to you all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy New Year to all. Be safe and happy!

We'll be going out to dinner on the early side and will be home (hopefully) before the drunks hit the road.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Where'sh my pants?


You sound like the naked pagan master!

Happy new years eve everybody. Be safe. Don't drink and drive.
Drink and CHAT is much more fun!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, sounds like Doc is already hittin the sauce. Wishing the best to you all in the upcoming year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm, fun and safe aren't two words that the NJ/PA haunt group usually associate with each other, lol. Oh well, here it goes............

Happy New Year all !!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

happy new years guys


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Wishing all a safe and happy new year.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a great one everyone!
.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A Happy and safe New Year to all! Enjoy!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!_

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

and CHEERS!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hope it was a safe holiday,
Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a Great 2008!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy New Year. 

Start the year off right..... with a hangover..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Same to you sis!! (ghoulbug) and to everyone else.
hope everyone had a good one!


----------

